# Fisher insta-act pump not working



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

I get power all through to the ends of the wires where they hook to the pump. Once connected , solenoid chatters and no movement. New solenoid.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Batt voltage?


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

with truck running 13.2


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Low.

Power and ground AT motor while operating is what?


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

13.2 at the ends of the wires that go to the pump.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

mikem503 said:


> 13.2 at the ends of the wires that go to the pump.


While operating the plow?


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

yes


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Also could be a bad ground. Clean you battery cables first, then connect a ground cable from the ground stud on the pump, to the battery negative, you can use jumper cables. Also using a test lamp, stab the negative on the pump, when it is chattering, does the test light light up?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Whats the ohms of the motor?

And how is the solenoid "chattering" if you have constant 12v?

If you have voltage on both studs on the pump your ground wire or plug isnt making contact.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The solenoid "chattering" is invariably linked to a drop in voltage. The motor on the plow tries to engage, the truck can't provide the needed power (due to bad battery, bad connections, bad plow motor, etc.) which causes the voltage to drop to the point that the solenoid shuts off. Once it shuts off, power is cut to the plow motor which allows the voltage to jump back up and the solenoid engages again. The process then repeats which results in the "chattering"


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

the solenoid only chatters if wires are connected to pump. If wires are not connected it clunks.
I get voltage on the wire ends but not on the stud, even when wires are connected to studs.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What stud?


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

stud on pump


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

mikem503 said:


> the solenoid only chatters if wires are connected to pump. If wires are not connected it clunks.
> I get voltage on the wire ends but not on the stud, even when wires are connected to studs.


Then it sounds like you have found your problem.
Ohm out the motor and heavy gauge plow side harness.


----------



## mikem503 (Jan 19, 2012)

Since I am still in the dark and you know the problem could you tell me what it is? 
I do not understand what "Ohm out the motor and heavy gauge plow side harness" means


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

You have voltage to your main plug yet not at the motor studs. Your problem could be/is between there and there. Make sure your getting good contact at the pins on the main plug. You can spread the male pins out a bit. 
Have you measured the ohms of the things i said in post above?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> Have you measured the ohms of the things i said in post above?


What is the proper ohm rating on a Fisher motor?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Do you have 1 or 2 studs on the motor itself?Studs with wires.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

No idea but i can tell you its not OL....ohms law says .048 at 250amps but not sure if thats correct.

If you want to test the motor in a quick and dirty method just use a set of jumper cables and touch the studs on it.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Brettny said:


> No idea but i can tell you its not OL....ohms law says .048 at 250amps but not sure if thats correct.
> 
> If you want to test the motor in a quick and dirty method just use a set of jumper cables and touch the studs on it.


Yep,that test is what i was going to recommend,which is why I wanted to know which motor,as OP does not seem real mechanical,so is best to give good,safe instructions.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> OP does not seem real mechanical,so is best to give good,safe instructions.


Ya take it in


----------

